# My First Turkey



## RHiller (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, after many years of the turkeys making fun of me and teasing me, I finally got one. I stepped out on the deck of our house and heard them down below our house. I got my camo on and headed over the hill where I sat down behind some briars. I used my home made box call and got them to come my way. There were two jakes and a tom. I shot the tom at 18 yards.
It weighed 17.5 pounds and had a 9.25 inch beard. 1 inch spurs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

RHITLER, congrats! How much did the two Jakes weigh?


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats! It's a rush to get that first turkey!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations !!!! You must have been thrilled.... Good for you.... CK ~**~


----------



## RHiller (Apr 11, 2004)

Not real sure how much the jakes weighed, but I'd guess 12 - 15 #.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice job on the bird,and the fact you got him with your own home made box call makes it even better.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

congrats on your first turkey, it took me five years to get first and only turkey.


----------

